# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Mi Presentación

## Rektlaw03

Dado, que la primera impresión es la mas importante, a continuación voy a relatar un pequeño resumen sobre mi persona y seguidamente expondré los datos:

Soy un chico de 27 años, catalán, ni religioso ni político me abstengo de comentarios al respecto, tampoco otros temas típicos. En realidad soy bastante atípico, por lo que la magia siempre me a llamado la atención. Soy una persona extrovertida, con ganas de hacer nuevas amistades y seguir aprendiendo y enseñando ya que son dos cualidades que no se me dan mal. Me gustaria encontrarme a gusto en el foro y poder comentar las jugadas con los demás miembros! Que la energía positiva este con todos vosotros :D

_Nombre: Walter
Nombre artístico: Rektlaw o Law
País/ciudad: Mataró
Ramas preferidas: cartomagia, numismagia, mentalismo, escenario...
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: No
Años practicando magia: 3
Profesional: No
Tipo de público: Amigos, familiares, conocidos, desconocidos.
Por qué me gusta la magia: Por la sensación de adrenalina y sobretodo el gozo en las expresiones de la gente al ver un buen truco._

----------


## Lobhucesh

Debo reconocer que la magia y sobre todo, el realizarla delante de un público, es como un chute de adrenalina para el cuerpo. En mi caso empecé gracias a unas dinámicas que tenía que hacer en el instituto y más adelante en la facultad, teníamos que ponernos delante de la clase y empezar a decir cosas para que nos ayudasen a soltarnos mientras hablábamos en público, yo como más o menos dominaba el arte del discurso, intenté dar un paso más adelante haciendo, mientras hablaba trucos de magia, empezando por cartas para luego dar pie a otras técnicas, la verdad que es muy divertido, y se te pone el corazón a mil en cada actuación.

----------

